# Live from the trees



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sitting along an AT&T access cut at the far north of our lease in Holt. 

47 degrees, wnw at barely a breeze and facing east to a corn pile 150 yards downhill in a drain. 

One shot fired already west of us. Guess they get an early start here in Holt.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Good luck, I'm up the tree in Molino, feels good to be a little cool again, lite breeze here.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck boys. I'll be following. Choot 'em...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Im in a tree in Jay overlooking a corn feeder down in a swamp head...wind is breezy out of NW


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

In a tree on Eglin. Two shots fired north and south of me.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm in a tree in Holmes county. Heard a shot at 6:15ish and had a spike come by me at 6:25.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

3 doe and a Yearling just crossed @ 200 yrds


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Sitting up a tree in Santa Rosa county. Seen 5 doe's and a spike. They must have feed after yesterday's rain. I threw out about 35-40 pounds of corn yesterday afternoon and it's 99 % gone. Good luc everyone.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

what a beautiful morning. In a tree in Blackwater facing North on a clearing with a thick on both sides. Saw a nice fresh scrqpe on the way in...looked like a 6 or 8 point. Hope to post a picture of him soon. I got in late, it got light earlier than I thought.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Hearing a few shots in the distance but seeing no movement in my field... Evergreen area.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just watched two yearling chase each other around and went to sit down and a deer busted me from behind never saw what it was.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

In Eglin in the scrub oaks on the edge of a burn over. A doe and two yearlings scurrying by. Cbarnes, what section you in?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

what the crap? Wind out of the South now?


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

2 doe just caught my eye to the south of me, wind is.starting to pick up


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just saw 2 does and a yearling.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in F-1 off 87. Not sure what it's called


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

A big doe and two button bucks fed in at 10 yds and after 30 minutes just eased off


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just saw a big ol' grey nine pointer walk in, snort wheezed and then calmly walk away.... Wait... no... that was a pissed off Master Chief in my office spittin' fire as he poured a cup of coffee...


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a couple shots near me. Thought you migjt be in same section. Im in Jackson West off 85. Wind is crankin now.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just saw cow horn chasing a doe.


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

espo16 said:


> Just saw a big ol' grey nine pointer walk in, snort wheezed and then calmly walk away.... Wait... no... that was a pissed off Master Chief in my office spittin' fire as he poured a cup of coffee...


Be carefull there espo they get easily upset with age.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

I haven't seen anything in the last hour. I guess I should have climbed a bigger tree. This wind is cranking.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just had three does come in behind one of them caught my wind and they hauled azz.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Literally just had a cowhorn show up out of nowhere and make a scrape right next to my tree! Only slowed down to make the scrape and kept on goin


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Climbing down fellows. I'll be back about 2:30. Good luck.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Nothing in McDavid , but there were cruizing and chasing tracks all over the roads.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Bone Yard said:


> Nothing in McDavid , but there were cruizing and chasing tracks all over the roads.


It was the same way here in Molino on Monday as well Ron, tracks all over the road. My A.D.D. is kicking for some reason today. finding it hard to sit. Wind is still kicking.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys are killin me as I set in my cubicle overhearing all the mundane Friday work mumblings. Wish I was out there. How about a couple of pics to help us stuck at work get through the day :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

FishinSpot said:


> You guys are killin me as I set in my cubicle overhearing all the mundane Friday work mumblings. Wish I was out there. How about a couple of pics to help us stuck at work get through the day :thumbup::thumbup:


Forumrunner app is down, but it sure is nice out here!


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Still in the tree Joe?


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice deer *******. What's the story? I just sat down. Wind kicking here.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bone Yard said:


> Nothing in McDavid , but there were cruizing and chasing tracks all over the roads.



Same in Holt. I had deer tracks on top of my tire tracks. 

Back at it around 2:30-3.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Look what I found!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like a good place to sit for the afternoon!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Back at it. Hilltop overlooking a power line. 

600 yards+ available east and 450 or so west. Feeders both ways at 225 and 300 and all hell broke loose around the east feeder since the rain. They were either fighting or friggin' but they got after it for sure.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually, I could shoot about 1/2 a mile east if I had the rifle and the lease to the next two properties over.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Back at it also. The wind is just how I left it also, cranking. Good luck everyone.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just saw a doe back behind me.


----------



## WBHB (Dec 19, 2011)

I am in a tree in Holt as well. Light breeze from the North with an occasional woosh. Looks like its gonna be a beautiful evening hunt...deer or not. Deer preferably. Straight shootin.


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Wind is letting up finally in Eglin. It still blows intremitintly but it has calm periods also. Gettin to be about that time. I'm ready any time.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Shots fired nextdoor. Somebody has bad aim or a couple dead deer.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Joe, you're in Holt... they shoot out there every day...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fact.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Slow afternoon


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

6 does, one 4 point between two people. 
No deer were harmed in the making of this report.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Absolutely nothing seen from the stand. Within 5 minutes of hitting blacktop I saw 3 deer and a ****.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for the late update but I went from live updates to dropping my phone from the tree. I ended up seeing 11 doe's and no bucks this afternoon. With that many doe's you would think I would have seen at least one buck. I guess the rut must have slowed down or stopped in Santa Rosa County right now.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish i was squirrel hunting tonight. I'd be eating like a king. Saw the flash of 1 running deer at around 5. That's it. Buddy hunted Eglin and saw nada.

Regardless, the woods were beautiful.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Killed a 3 1/2 yr old 8 in Baldwin County this afternoon. Shot him at 5 steps from my tree after calling him in with a doe bleat and grunt call. It's amazing how well they can pin point a call to the exact spot. In case anyone was wondering, I was using 2 true talker grunt calls. One was adjusted to sound like a doe. I would bleat twice and then make 3 fairly short grunts right behind it with about 30 minutes between each series. He walked straight to me after the 3rd series.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

dehook said:


> Sorry for the late update but I went from live updates to dropping my phone from the tree. I ended up seeing 11 doe's and no bucks this afternoon. With that many doe's you would think I would have seen at least one buck. I guess the rut must have slowed down or stopped in Santa Rosa County right now.


There aren't any bucks left because you killed them all last year.:notworthy:

I ended up killing a nice 4 point (all on the right side) at 5:30 pm. His beam was a little over 16" long and he had a little palmation going on. He was about 15 minutes behind a doe and was run down as bad as any deer I've ever seen. He was 3 1/2 years old and only weighed 120 lbs. 

I'll be able to sleep late in the morning because I am now tagged out on bucks in Alabama. I only hunt public land in Alabama and only saw about ten deer this season but I feel fortunate because I was able to bring three of them to the house.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Slip Knot-

I love my true talker! Its the best grunt I've ever used. I bought the true talker 2 and didn't like it though. The first one gives me more range of grunts. But after seeing ur report I'm probably going to adjust the 2nd one to a doe bleat and the other to just a grunt and try it out. My doe in a can can't seem to call anything in but does lol

Do you have problems with the reed sticking when you try to press down the reed for a doe bleat? Mine seems to work or not work when it wants to and sometimes I sound like a dying doe at first lol


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> Slip Knot-
> 
> I love my true talker! Its the best grunt I've ever used. I bought the true talker 2 and didn't like it though. The first one gives me more range of grunts. But after seeing ur report I'm probably going to adjust the 2nd one to a doe bleat and the other to just a grunt and try it out. My doe in a can can't seem to call anything in but does lol
> 
> Do you have problems with the reed sticking when you try to press down the reed for a doe bleat? Mine seems to work or not work when it wants to and sometimes I sound like a dying doe at first lol


I just adjusted the band on the reed until I got the sound I wanted without having to press down on the reed from the top.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried out the true talked this year and I freaking love it. It has the most realistic sound of any grunt I've tried. Called in 2 bucks with it last week.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> I tried out the true talked this year and I freaking love it. It has the most realistic sound of any grunt I've tried. Called in 2 bucks with it last week.


I've had one for several years and your right it sounds great. I don't do a lot of calling but when I do thats what I grab.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Slip Knot said:


> I just adjusted the band on the reed until I got the sound I wanted without having to press down on the reed from the top.


I'll definitely have to try that. Thanks!


----------

